# This dude needs to be made fun of...so I did.



## Hammer Sandwich (14 Jul 2011)

Here's him;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYvAxLX6OzE&feature=player_embedded

Here's my parody;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgyX7CaIKTI

HAPPY FACE.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Here's him;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYvAxLX6OzE&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Here's my parody;
> ...



can't.... stop....laughing.....must... get... help


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (14 Jul 2011)

I did a poorly excexuted, and crass thing.

So sue me.

BTW...THANKS FOR THE "LOOK".


----------



## canada94 (14 Jul 2011)

****** SPOILER *****


"My training kicked in.. I called my parents.." oh my god...


----------



## jeffb (14 Jul 2011)

Awesome! Liked.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jul 2011)

That is hilarious.  Of course, I'm presently under the influence.   :blotto:


----------



## BernDawg (14 Jul 2011)

Absolutelyfuckingbrillianteh!!!!!   
Made my day!


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jul 2011)

That was Brilliant Hammer!

But you are following the wrong channel brother....You gotta follow Heather Lacroix, cause she loves a big boom!

dileas

tess


----------



## chrisf (14 Jul 2011)

That is fantastic!

I've seen pics of your tactical beer retention system before, but this is also the first time I've watched the vids! Awesome job!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (14 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> That was Brilliant Hammer!
> 
> But you are following the wrong channel brother....You gotta follow Heather Lacroix, cause she loves a big boom!
> 
> ...


Well, since you're _not _ my hero...(ya dirty monger).......I'll keep makin' 'em as long as people keep laughng.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Well, since you're _not _ my hero...(ya dirty monger).......I'll keep makin' 'em as long as people keep laughng.



I just subscribed  to you!!!  Bring 'em on brother!


dileas

tess


----------



## canada94 (14 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I just subscribed  to you!!!  Bring 'em on brother!
> 
> 
> dileas
> ...



Second that!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (14 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I just subscribed  to you!!!  Bring 'em on brother!
> 
> 
> dileas
> ...



IT'S ON NOW!

(For a sec...are we gonna fight with axes, or trade videos)....

WHY NOT BOTH!?!?!
FREEDOM!!!!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Jul 2011)

But, what about those of us who use bottles.......  I don't feel safe now.  Hammer, can you help?


----------



## DCRabbit (14 Jul 2011)

Oh gawd.. do not drink anything while watching this. Accidental spillage will occur! Mainly out the nose..

Bwahahahaha!!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (14 Jul 2011)

Well....that wasn't expected..

Thanks!

HS


----------



## medicineman (14 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That is hilarious.  Of course, I'm presently under the influence.   :blotto:



I bet you didn't have an NS though  ;D.

Those vids were both freaking hilarious...BTW Hammer - you do realize that was alchohol abuse (unless it was a skunky can) don't you?  Oh well, I guess sacrifices have to be made once in awhile  :nod:.

MM


----------



## Sample2K7 (14 Jul 2011)

Where in the training manual does it tell you to call your parents BEFORE the paramedics after you shoot yourself down the leg?


----------



## HavokFour (14 Jul 2011)

The fact that you copied his facial hair makes it even funnier. ;D

Now, _poilce that *moustache!*_  

EDIT: Let us all observe a minute of silence for that brave, courageous brew that gave it's life for this video.


----------



## 211RadOp (14 Jul 2011)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jul 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Now, _poilce that *moustache!*_


As ghey as the original mooose-tache is....I had to make mine with coffee grounds....(can't even grow one).  :-[


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jul 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> BTW Hammer - you do realize that was alchohol abuse (unless it was a skunky can) don't you?  ....



Not to worry.....false can....
Beer is not to be wasted!....


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jul 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> But, what about those of us who use bottles.......  I don't feel safe now.  Hammer, can you help?



Not to worry, JJ....I covered bottles a little bit in the third video.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udPvqYgNFTA


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Not to worry, JJ....I covered bottles a little bit in the third video..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udPvqYgNFTA



Thanks, Hammer.  I can now drink with confidence.   :nod:


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jul 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Thanks, Hammer.  I can now drink with confidence.   :nod:



Hey...I'm here to help_...(and be stupid)..._

Being a dumbass is totally underrated......


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (19 Jul 2011)

Okay...last one...I promise....
I just can't help myself.... :facepalm:

Tex Grebner's "fitness test";
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGYlqGgDReo

And my spoof;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x0n1FIAMXM

HS


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Okay...last one...I promise....
> I just can't help myself.... :facepalm:
> 
> Tex Grebner's "fitness test";
> ...





Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!


I love the "Weeehouwah.....and sip of beer".....


Bwahahahah brilliant!

dileas

tess


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (19 Jul 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Bwahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I love the "Weeehouwah.....and sip of beer".....
> ...



Thanks, 48th!


I think I may have found a "niche" .
(Kinda like the Weird Al Yankovic of YouTube....but fatter, and poor)


----------



## chrisf (19 Jul 2011)

PLEASE! Tell me you will continue to spoof this man...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (19 Jul 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> PLEASE! Tell me you will continue to spoof this man...



God...his channel and videos cry for it...I haven't seen such poor firearm handling since.....well, _ever_.
His last video was a review of a "cold steel" *spear*, for Chrissake!!!

A spear.

This kinda dude is probably why it's almost illegal to even say _"gun"_ in Canada......


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jul 2011)

Thanks Hammer, a bright spot in an otherwise dull day.   :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jul 2011)

Another good one!  I like your videos because they're funnier............and shorter.   

Someone should tell Tex Grebner to stop wearing the spandex(?) tank top.   :-X


----------



## Pieman (20 Jul 2011)

Good One! 

EDIT: Did not notice the first video, so removed my original post.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (20 Jul 2011)

Pieman, look at the original post.


----------



## Pieman (20 Jul 2011)

^^ Yup, got it now.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (20 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Another good one!  I like your videos because they're funnier............and shorter.



It pleases me that a _lack of length_ impresses you.
 8)


----------



## chrisf (20 Jul 2011)

Part of me wants to believe that Tex Grebner is some sort of ironic parody himself... then rest of me knows he's probably not.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> It pleases me that a _lack of length_ impresses you.
> 8)



Only when it comes to youtube videos.   >


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Jul 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Only when it comes to youtube videos.   >



Well played, Madam....well played.


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Jul 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Well played, *Madam*....well played.



Moe runs a whorehouse?!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (22 Jul 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Moe runs a whorehouse?!



Now...that I can't verify....

But I did mean Ma'am........ 8)

She runs HO' s though...just ask in code.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (31 Jul 2011)

The guy drank his own pee.....no way I could let that slide "unspoofed"....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLGN8Lip1Fw


----------



## cupper (9 Nov 2011)

Just watched Tex get a web redemption on Tosh.0 tonight.

If I can find a link to the vid, I will post it up.


----------



## QORvanweert (9 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the link! My girlfriend and I both laughed out loud at it!


----------



## jparkin (9 Nov 2011)

Thank goodness for the paramedics his training kicked in  ;D
Great parody Hammer Sandwich!


----------



## RedFive (9 Nov 2011)

Keep them coming Hammer, your parodies always brighten my day!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Just watched Tex get a web redemption on Tosh.0 tonight.



I watched that as well....that guy makes my brain hurt.    

You _know_ that Tex has that episode recorded permanantly on his DVR so as he can wank to himself in the Matrix forever.

Thanks for the kind words, I, Citizen, jparkin, and RedFive!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (9 Nov 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> ****** SPOILER *****
> 
> 
> "My training kicked in.. I called my parents.." oh my god...


"If I end up bleeding to death, there is a box under my bed.  Do not open it, burn it."


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> "If I end up bleeding to death, there is a box under my bed.  Do not open it, burn it."



Hahaha....I see what ya did there......  8)


----------



## cupper (9 Nov 2011)

For those that missed or can't get Tosh.0 here is the link to his web redemption.

http://tosh.comedycentral.com/segments/web-redemption/preview---uncensored---web-redemption---i-just-shot-myself


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> For those that missed or can't get Tosh.0 here is the link to his web redemption.
> 
> http://tosh.comedycentral.com/segments/web-redemption/preview---uncensored---web-redemption---i-just-shot-myself



QUOTE: "THIS CONTENT IS UNAVAILABLE FROM YOUR LOCATION".

Sweet....best link ever.


----------



## cupper (9 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> QUOTE: "THIS CONTENT IS UNAVAILABLE FROM YOUR LOCATION".
> 
> Sweet....best link ever.



:sorry: That sucks.

If I come across another that works in Canada I'll post it up.


----------



## cupper (9 Nov 2011)

Here's a link to Tex's Youtube vid about the trip to LA.

http://youtu.be/wh-k3BuaWok


Here's a Youtube link someone posted of the show, from their DVR. (Sound level is really low)

http://youtu.be/Eqz1sGkyQ6g


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Here's a link to Tex's Youtube vid about the trip to LA.
> 
> http://youtu.be/wh-k3BuaWok



You...actually...Web-redeemed!

(That's what it's supposed to look like.)

"Tex" just made himself look even more stupid....oh well.....

I betcha' Tex was a bully as a kid.....so, he's been bullied back.
Now everyone knows he's a tard., and a turd.

HS


----------



## JMesh (10 Nov 2011)

Here's the Comedy Network link, good quality and audio levels: http://watch.thecomedynetwork.ca/tosho/season-3/tosho-ep-329/#clip564999

Edit to add: WTF?!?


----------



## medicineman (10 Nov 2011)

I think the dick of the week clip at the end was pretty funny...I also think Tex is a few fruit loops short of a cereal bowl and God help whatever police shrink that lets him pass the psych eval for anything other than a toy police force.

 :2c:

MM


----------



## jasonf6 (10 Nov 2011)

I love how none of his sit-ups would have counted if they were going by any type of standard.  His gut pushed his knees apart so that he was only doing what amounted to a partial sit-up.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (10 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> ... God help whatever police shrink that lets him pass the psych eval for anything other than a toy police force....



I brought this up somewhere else, and someone had a good idea:

-Use Tex to EAT occupation protestors.

 ;D


----------



## cupper (10 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> I brought this up somewhere else, and someone had a good idea:
> 
> -Use Tex to EAT occupation protestors.
> 
> ;D



Or he could instruct them on proper shooting techniques, so that they all shoot themselves. :nod:


----------

